# Which city combination do you think is the most important in the world?



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

George W. Bush said:


> Not hard to answer:
> 
> NYC (top financial power)
> + Washington DC (top political power)
> ...


At least we still have Chicago, Detriot, and the other cities.


----------



## Englishman (May 3, 2003)

London + Paris + Berlin+ Rome + Moscow =50 million

3 of 5 permanent UN member capitals. 3 of possibly 8 nucleur powers.

Amoungst most historical cities in world. 

Biggest powers of the EU (largest economic zone. 

Largest area of land governed by respective capitals. 

Possibly the largest amount of natural resources (not sure really)

Biggest in finance. 

Good public transport

Good standard of living and wealth with Moscow prob being the loest of the list but still better than most on other lists.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

NYC's unbelievable; the world's two largest stock exchanges, most fortune 2000 companies, EXTREMELY influential...but London and Paris together---too beautiful not to vote for.


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

Gouda,

When we poison the cheese almost the whole world will sit on the toilet for a day. :bleh:


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

_alonso_ said:


> you are funny. we are talking about *whole* world, not about any land somewhere beyond..


Look child, I've got this news for you:

The US actually are a *big* chunk of the world, like it or not!


----------



## Rockford (Jan 12, 2005)

Chicago


----------



## Rockford (Jan 12, 2005)

after all, it's the capital of the Future(s)


----------



## Dampyre (Sep 19, 2002)

George W. Bush said:


> Not hard to answer:
> 
> NYC (top financial power)
> + Washington DC (top political power)
> ...


Aside from New York, I don't see how any of those cities are more important than Chicago.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Not even Washington DC? It's very likely the most important city in the world.


----------



## Dampyre (Sep 19, 2002)

pottebaum said:


> Not even Washington DC? It's very likely the most important city in the world.



Not really. Politics is controlled by business, not the other way around.


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

Dampyre said:


> Aside from New York, I don't see how any of those cities are more important than Chicago.


Nobody said that. I chose those cities because each of them are top at complementary strengths. In my eyes this mix would be unbeatable, worldwide.


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

london,new york,tokyo,washingtonDC,beijing,paris


----------



## zulu69 (Sep 5, 2003)

easy choice..
London + Paris + Berlin + Rome + Moscow

The first two would get my vote by themselves....


----------



## mphillips (Nov 14, 2002)

Berlin, Paris, London, Rome, Moscow


----------



## ILOVEYOU- (Apr 30, 2005)

then

shanghai +Beijing +HK +Tianjin +Taipei +Guangzhou +Shenzhen +Chongqing +Nanjing +Hangzhou+Wuhan +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++......


----------



## Peyre (Nov 22, 2003)

London, Paris, Berlin, Rome and Moscow for now.


----------



## _alonso_ (Feb 27, 2005)

George W. Bush said:


> Look child, I've got this news for you:
> 
> The US actually are a *big* chunk of the world, like it or not!


look grandma, I've got stunning news for you:

Despite that US us a big chunk, but it's silly to think, that they are only one, dominating in the world...world police..hahaha :hilarious


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

_alonso_ said:


> look grandma, I've got stunning news for you:
> 
> Despite that US us a big chunk, but it's silly to think, that they are only one, dominating in the world...world police..hahaha :hilarious


Never mind


----------



## Conexionz (May 28, 2005)

Delhi + Bombay + Calcutta = 40 million


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

*Buenos Aires + Santiago de Chile + Montevideo + Sao Paulo = 44 million of inhabitants!


----------

